# Possible move to Strasbourg



## judykerns

Hello there! I'm considering a move to Strasbourg. I'm American, have taught Business English in France for nine years (Lyon formerly and recently Montpellier), and am newly retired. Just spent 10 days exploring Strasbourg and the Alsace region with a friend. Fell in love with it! Plus my daughter, who lives in London, may be joining her partner in Luxembourg in the future. Not so far away.
Would appreciate any comments (positive or negative) about life in the city and region. Looking for a more cosmopolitan ambiance, broader cultural offerings, an active Expat community, and outdoor activities without the intense sun of the South.
Merci beaucoup! Judy


----------



## Bevdeforges

When I lived in Germany, I used to hop across the border in order to shop - as the stores in Strasbourg had a wider variety of "exotic" products and excellent selections of fresh produce, meat and fish that didn't seem to be available in the area I was living in. I can certainly recommend the "bi-cultural" lifestyle there. And I imagine that folks living in Alsace make border crossings to take advantage of German shopping and culture. (Think Karlsruhe, Freiburg and the Black Forest region.)

Not so sure about the "active Expat community" aspect of living there. Certainly SW Germany wasn't big on expat groups when I was living there and the Alsace region may or may not have the same mindset - at least with regard to anglophone expats. The cross cultural French-German culture can be all sorts of fun. And I was very impressed when I visited Luxembourg to find a delightful blend of the two cultures there - at least in the large bakeries, where one side was stocked with every sort of French pastry you could imagine, while the other side offered all the marvelous breads and rolls you normally find only in Germany.


----------



## judykerns

Thanks Bev for your feedback. Yes, I learned many in Strasbourg go to Kehl to shop. It's an interesting blend of cultures as you say. I'm hoping I will be able to make this move happen!


----------

